# Some New York street photos, December 2010



## editor (Dec 13, 2010)

Here's some pics for my recent trip - lots more to come!



























http://www.urban75.org/blog/new-york-photos-subways-buskers-transvestites-and-fallout-shelters/

http://www.urban75.org/blog/union-square-greenmarket-farmers-market-in-new-york/

http://www.urban75.org/blog/more-new-york-snaps/

http://www.urban75.org/blog/new-york-city-snapshots/


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 13, 2010)

Excellent but _what_ is being sold in the last pic? Garlic/raspberry jelly? Bleee!


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2010)

They have some weird foods out there.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 16, 2010)

Marvellous pics. 

I went with the ex-wife in December 1997 and took a few rolls of film - when we split up, she got the photos, and I got the negatives. They're somewhere packed away; I never did get round to having them printed.

*added to ever-growing "to-do" list*


----------



## StanSmith (Dec 18, 2010)

I love all your pics of New York, I really do. Ive got to get my act together and take a trip to NYC as its the only place that has that "pull" for me.


----------



## duvel (Dec 21, 2010)

Awesome pics, as always...


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 22, 2010)

Just booked flights for the last week in April! Can't wait!


----------



## The Groke (Dec 22, 2010)

I like the horrified barriers.


----------

